# Sand Hollow / Otter Creek



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Last weekend some friends and I took a trip down to Sand Hollow. We got there Thursday night, set up camp and woke up the next morning to fish. We spent the entire morning and into the afternoon on the lake until the wind came up. We returned later that night to continue fishing although the wind hadn't calmed down. The best fishing was out in 20+ feet of water with deep diving cranks. If you went in shallow, the dinks seemed to hit about anything. I caught a couple others on spinner baits and jerk baits as well. At night we were using soft plastics off the bottoms and that seemed to work great as well. Unfortunately the next day the wind was insane so instead of sticking around, we made our way back up north to try and get out of the wind and find some alternative fishing. We decided to try Fish Lake and it was cold. 
























































We scrapped that idea and drove down to Otter Creek. We had some awesome luck there as far as size goes and one of my friends destroyed them trolling cranks behind his toon. The fish there are healthy! The second day at Otter Creek I was trolling a crank right across the top of the water when a MONSTER trout came and nailed that sucker! The trout went flying through the air and so did the crank. It was like watching a Great White Shark breach to nail a trolling fake seal! 
















Fishing at Otter creek was fun but there is nothing like Sand Hollow. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Great report. I've never been down to Sand Hollow. I cant wait to take a trip down there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, beauty of a bow. I'm glad you got out to a few places to the south and had fun. Too bad about Fish Lake.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report! I'm glad both of the places you fished were a success. I'm jealous that you caught some nice ones at Sand Hollow...I have had a really tough time catching anything over 12-13 inches. I'll have to remember the deep diving cranks in 20 feet of water. Nevertheless, nice job!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice fish, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The O.C. has been good to me this year as well. Healthy bows and fish are everywhere in that lake!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive never made it to sand hallow but i would really like to.


----------

